# CPU übertakten ?



## TobGod (13. Februar 2004)

Hi erstmal ! Habe gleich mehrere Fragen:
1. Ich habe mal gegooglet und das Programm CPUCool zum übertakten gefunden. So: Erstens muss man dabei das Mainboard angeben. Habe den Aldi-Pc Titanium MD 3001. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand welches dadrin ist. Wenn nicht wo kann ich sehen welches Mainboard ich habe ? Dann müsste ich noch wissen welche PLL ich habe ? Was ist PLL eigentlich ?  Habe schon unter Geräte-Manager und unter Ausführen>msinfo32.exe gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
2. Habe einen 2 Ghz CPU genauer gesagt Taktfrequenz ist 1992,6 Mhz. Was meint ihr wie weit ich den übertakten könnte ? Vielleicht auf ca. 2,2 Ghz ? Oder kennt sich jemand mit dem Programm CPUCool aus, der mir sagen könnte wie man das überhaupt macht ? Denn aus der Hilfe des Programms werde ich nicht schlau  .
3. Was ist eigentlich ein FrontSideBus und muss man um den CPU zu übertakten im Pc irgendwas umstöpseln oder so ? Hab sowas mal gehört irgendwas mit einem Jumper oder so.
4. Denkt ihr überhaupt, dass es sinnvoll ist einen CPU zu übertakten ? Aber finde ich komisch ein Kumpel von mir hat genau den selben Rechner und der läuft viel flüssiger und schneller. Haben mal LAN gemacht. Der Rechner startet Programme schneller und fährt schneller hoch sowie auch bei Spielen mehr FPS also insgesamt ist der schneller. Habe vor einigen Wochen mal formatiert und mache auch immer Defragmentierung und ich habe schonmal überprüft ob ich die neuesten Treiber für die einzelnen Komponenten habe. 

Hoffe,dass ihr mir das alles erklären könnt  
                                                 Danke schonmal,
                                                                                  Toby


----------



## server (13. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Also ich würde mich an deiner Stelle erst mal mit der Materie befassen, bevor du deinen Rechner übertaktest.
Du solltest dir auch überlegen, was du machst, wenn er nachher nicht mehr funktioniert, und ob dir das bischen mehr wirklich soviel wert ist.

Wenn du einen schnellen Rechner haben willst, dann solltest du ihn pflegen, sprich darauf achten, wohin du was installierst.

Ich setze meinen Rechner neu auf, wenn er nicht mehr schnell genug läuft.

Übrigens, wenn du deinen Rechner übertakten willst, würde ich das im BIOS machen.
Drück einfach mal vor dem hochfahren Entfernen, dort steht auch sicher, wie dein Mainboard genau heisst.

Über den Front Side Bus (welche auch am Mainboard durch Jumper verändert werden kann) und den Multiplikator (AMD) kannst du im BIOS die Taktfrequenz ändern.

Aber wenn dein Rechner wirklich so langsam ist, würde ich eher Arbeitsspeicher kaufen, der nützt dir beim Spielen mehr als CPU Leistung.


----------



## TobGod (13. Februar 2004)

Jo danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Mit dem neuen "Aufsetzen des Rechners" meinst du sicher formatieren das hab ich vor paar Wochen noch gemacht. Danach kam er mir aber langsamer als vorher vor.. Defragmentierung mach ich ja auch jede Woche mal. Bringt aber alles nichts. Er wird irgendwie immer langsamer. Das merk ich schon z.B. wenn ich den IE öffne ist es nicht normal das er dafür ca. 10 Sekunden zum laden braucht. Also bei meinem Kumpel klickt er drauf und er ist sofort geöffnet.. Kann es vielleicht sein das meine Hardware durch vielleicht Staub oder sowas schon mehr abgenutzt ist als bei meinem Kumpel ?


----------



## server (13. Februar 2004)

Nein, das kann nicht sein.

Welches Betriebssystem hast du auf dem Rechner installiert?
Bist du dir sicher, dass dein Freund genau das gleiche System hat?
Gleiches Betriebssystem, gleiches Mainboard, gleicher Arbeitsspeicher.......

Wieviel MB RAM und welchen RAM hast du?


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. Februar 2004)

Ich kenne auch Computer, die von der Hardware absolut Top sind, aber halt so zugemüllt, dass nichts mehr hilft. Schau mal, dass du unnötige Prozesse (evtl. Viren, Spyware etc.) mittels Spybot od. Adaware entfernst. Lösch unnötige Software und schau mal deine Registry (zb. mit Regcleaner) durch.


----------



## TobGod (14. Februar 2004)

Das habe ich alles schon gemacht. Da wir ja den selben Rechner ( vom Aldi ) haben, ist alles identisch. Ich habe WinXP drauf. Habe auch den lunastyle ausgestellt alle möglichen Beschleunigungstipps genutzt. Doch er wird nicht schneller. Ich habe 256DD-R RAM 266Mhz. Ich habe auch Norton Antivirus drauf und habe den Pc immer sauber von Spyware, Adware usw. An Norton kann es auch nicht liegen, da im Taskmanager gezeigt wird, dass Norton höchstens 2% Prozessorleistung verbraucht. Weiß wirklich nicht woran das liegen könnte. Vielleicht weil ich schon so oft formatiert habe ? Weil nach dem formatieren kam er mir manchmal irgendwie langsamer als vorher vor. Habe aber beim formatieren nichts falsch gemacht. Gerade z.B. habe ich emule beendet und er braucht ungefähr 30 Sekunden um wieder klar zu kommen ( dann hört er erst auf zu laden ). Oder kann es sein, das meine Festplatte irgendwie nen Tick hat ? Weiß ja nicht was da so für Probleme auftreten können. Habe bei meinem Kumpel nochmal geschaut wegen Festplatte. Ich habe 60GB drauf und er ca. 50GB. Aber das macht doch nicht so einen Unterschied ?


----------



## Paule (14. Februar 2004)

Ich habe gehört, dass Emule den Rechner langsamer machen soll.Ich bin mir zwar nicht genau sicher, aber ich würde es einfach mal lassen mit dem Runterladen.

MfG Paule


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. Februar 2004)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Norton AV den Rechner viel langsamer viel langsamer macht. 
Wenn du 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher hast, muss WIndows relativ häufig auf die Festplatte zugreifen (zb. bei Spielen). Wenn du nun auch noch eine etwas langsamere Festplatte hast wird der Rechner sehr langsam. Mehr Arbeitsspeicher wirkt da Wunder (kenne das Problem von meinem Laptop - die haben sehr langsame HDDs) . 
Das erklärt allerdings nicht, warum der deines Freundes so viel schneller ist.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## server (14. Februar 2004)

Welche Festplatte ist das?
Eine 5200er?
Bei diesen Tauschbörsenprogrammen bin ich mir nie sicher, was die im Hintergrund alles machen.....

Versuch mal folgendes:
Öffne den Taskmanager und beende von unten angefangt alle Programme der Reihe nach, so lange bis du nichts mehr machen kannst im Windowsexplorer. 

Dann weisst du mal ungefähr, wieviele Programme da mitlaufen, die du nicht brauchst.


----------



## TobGod (15. Februar 2004)

Jo ich glaube ich habe eine Festplatte mit 5400U/min. Ich denke allmählig auch, dass es an emule liegt, da die Dateien die noch nicht ganz übertragen sind diese *.tmp Dateien sind das glaube ich können nicht defragmentiert werden. Daher wird die halbe Festplatte rot angezeigt. Werde es dann wohl sein lassen. Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Naja, eine 5400er Festplatte ist nicht mehr Standart, vor allem wenn sie so voll wie deine ist.......


----------



## PernodCoke (2. Juni 2004)

*Aldi Pc übertakten*

Hallöle!

du hast zwei Möglichkeiten, den PC zu übertakten:

1. Kauf Dir bei Award ein neues Bios, in dem Du dann die Werte für den FSB und Core-Voltage ändern kannst. Diese Möglichkeiten sind im Bios des Aldi PC's gesperrt.

2. Mit CPUCool musst Du das Mainboard MS-6513 auswählen. Das Medion Board im PC ist baugleich mit dem von MSI. Mein Rechner läuft noch mit 2.4 GHz stabil; ich würde aber normal nicht höher als 2.2 GHz übertakten.

Noch ein Tip: Lade Dir bei Intel die neuesten Treiber für den Chipsatz des Mainboards bei Intel runter und installier anschließend das "Intel Aplication Accelerator" Tool; dadurch wird Deine Festplatte nicht mehr mit UDMA-4, sondern mit UDMA-5 angesprochen und die Geschwindigkeit des Speichers erhöht sich ebenfalls. Ne genaue Anleitung mit Links dazu gibts bei ZDNet. Mach aber nicht die Speicheroptimierung, die die da ansprechen; damit kannst Du Dir den Rechner komplett zerschiessen.

Hoffe, ein bisschen geholfen zu haben


----------



## PernodCoke (2. Juni 2004)

Ach, un nochwas: Behalte beim übertakten die Temperatur bei CPUCool im Auge!
Du kannst auch automatisches Runterfahren (in CPUCool) aktivieren. Dann kochst Du Dir auch nicht die CPU.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir en anderen Lüfter kaufen, wenn Du willst!


----------

